# First-Gen Audi S3 Feature Car on Vau-Max.de Pulls from Many Sources



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

German VAG blog Vau-Max.de has published a story about a first-gen (Type 8L) S3 that's been substantially modified and pulls from any number of sources within the Volkswagen Group. Perhaps it is the Bentley Continental 20-inch alloys paired with a more militaristic matte green/grey paint that gets the most attention upon first look but closer inspection of additional photos via the link below also reveal Mk1 TT orange baseball glove leather stitched seats, custom baseball glove leather dash and door panels, TT dashboard and Mk2 TT flat-bottom steering wheel. 

Check it all out (article in German) after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


Looked better in white, imo. I remember reading his build thread, pretty insane work getting a Lupo roof in an s3. His interior is pretty awesome too.


----------



## big-ben (Nov 9, 2006)

hy from France, 

this car is not a real S3. 
it's a fwd and a S3 is an awd like 4motion 
i saw the car in Austria this year during the worthersee meeting. 
there are a lot of details on this car. 
some are interesting and other are pure tuning. 
it was one of my favorite cars during my week in Austria


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for catching that. How was Worthersee?


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe someone here would know... 
I just moved from Canada to Brazil... Sold my Mk4 Jetta and bought an 2002 Audi A3 8L here in Brazil. 
I would like to bring an H&R or Eibach spring kit from Canada since its cheaper in my luggage but I don't know if its the same springs I would find from a Golf or Jetta Mk4 on these A3's


----------



## big-ben (Nov 9, 2006)

it was my first time, and it's amazing.
the level is impressive : engine and design
i hope i could get there next year.

@EuroWolfsburg
i think it could fit


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

@ EuroWolfsburg,
should work as A3 (8L) is MK4 chassis


----------

